# Heat blowing hot on driver side, cold on passenger side



## racerCC47 (Jul 16, 2015)

As the title says, my heat blowing hot on driver side, cold on passenger side. I do not have dual zone controls so what could be happening?

Please help !! The wife is NOT happy. LOL


----------



## cwwiii (Jun 18, 2007)

That's pretty bizarre. I'm curious to what others think is the issue. 

BUMP!

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G935A using Tapatalk


----------



## AndreiMTM (May 12, 2013)

That’s what happened when my heater core went bad. Pretty common issue on the CC. Happened to me twice 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## cwwiii (Jun 18, 2007)

AndreiMTM said:


> That’s what happened when my heater core went bad. Pretty common issue on the CC. Happened to me twice
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I have 80k on my 2009 and never had any issues. Its the 3.6 so maybe I got lucky. I had a heater core go out on my Cutlass and found the whole floor inside the car flooded with coolant. Just be happy that didn't happen. It was a mess. 


Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G935A using Tapatalk


----------



## Runswdogs (Dec 16, 2015)

Check if your engine coolant is low. Could be leaking coolant or a bad water pump could raise the engine temp. The engine is on the drivers side and you could be receiving ambient hot air if your engine isn't receiving its fluids.


----------



## newccowner (Nov 23, 2018)

*I feel your pain*

I have a 2011 CC, and it’s doing the exact same thing. When I select panel for the air to come from, it’s literally split, the 2 vents above the radio screen that’s side by side, left blows hot/warm air and the right blows freezing cold air. I’m a new VW owner and I knew that wasn’t right, but also the heat isn’t as hot as it should be either, turned all the way to max heat it’s blowing air that’s 65 degrees tops. ANY SUGGESTIONS ARE GREATLY APPRECIATED!!


----------



## newccowner (Nov 23, 2018)

*I forgot*

I forgot to mention that the gauge says the engine temp is 190 so it should be blowing hot air


----------



## AndreiMTM (May 12, 2013)

Check your heater cores 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## racerCC47 (Jul 16, 2015)

Sorry its been awhile since I was able to get back to my post.

Its not the heater core. No leaks at all. Water level is fine.

As another poster said..... Its split between the 2 sides of the car. There has to be a "door" of some kind that isn't opening for the passenger side vents.


----------



## AndreiMTM (May 12, 2013)

racerCC47 said:


> Sorry its been awhile since I was able to get back to my post.
> 
> Its not the heater core. No leaks at all. Water level is fine.
> 
> As another poster said..... Its split between the 2 sides of the car. There has to be a "door" of some kind that isn't opening for the passenger side vents.


My heater core got clogged twice with no leaks at all, and coolant level being completely fine. It blew heat only on driver’s side, cold temperature on passenger side front and rear. 
I left my car at an airport for a month last winter, when I got back it was -25 degrees and I had a 3 hour drive home with two passengers. Only my side blew hot air, which is how we were able to drive in those temperatures. 
Passenger side was cold. Went to the dealership, Heater Core was bad. Replaced with new one and no more issues. This happened two years consecutively, both with same symptoms.

Good luck in your search! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## racerCC47 (Jul 16, 2015)

Thanks for your response. You may be correct. I took out the glove box yesterday and the vent door to the passenger side is working and so is the one to the driver side. So I guess ill let it ride. Im just not going to spend big money on a car with 200000 on it at this point in its life.


Thanks


----------

